# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Improving my speed!

## pal

Wow.. cool.. I guess i'm the first person to every post in this part, and i'm posting specifically in this forum becuase I have a question.. does anyone have any training method for improving my sprinting speed (100m and 40yard/dash)??

----------


## nsa

Stretch out everyday, lift to strengthen your glutes, quads, calves, hams and hips. Most people don't realize how important hips are in running. Your turnover(moving from end of stride to start of stride) is directly linked to your hips

----------


## bad_man

My college football coach had us work out with a track coach in the off season. I was hardly a speed demon, but we received a lot of great info on training and technique. I'll try to dig up some of my old notes over the next few days.

In the meantime, I'm sure there are some members that are experts on the matter.

----------


## Hypertrophy

Just curious, what is your best 100m time?
My friend just qualified for the olympic trials which are July 8 in california.

----------


## nsa

Wow. thats pretty hard to qualify for Olympic trials. I ran 10.9 open in my senior year.

----------


## Hypertrophy

Thats weird, because he ran a 10.12 at the NCAA's two weeks ago in Texas?

----------


## inheritmylife

> Wow. thats pretty hard to qualify for Olympic trials. I ran 10.9 open in my senior year.



I ran the same. Thats a good time.

----------


## inheritmylife

> Thats weird, because he ran a 10.12 at the NCAA's two weeks ago in Texas?


and?

----------


## Hypertrophy

As you can see, i am not a sprinter and not great at times, hehe.

----------


## Hypertrophy

Well, i thought you guys ran faster and didn't qualify for anything, but. . .

----------


## inheritmylife

> As you can see, i am not a sprinter and not great at times, hehe.



Well, 10.12 is fast. Really fast.

----------


## inheritmylife

> Well, i thought you guys ran faster and didn't qualify for anything, but. . .



That was my time in HS. I didnt run track. I played soccer and lax.

----------


## Hypertrophy

I know, for some reason at first i thought a 10.9 was faster, but i am catching on.

----------


## system admin

My best time was a 10.92 in Highschool. I was only 120 then... Im 190 now :-) I probably run a 13.5 now hahah

BC

----------


## dirtybrit55

> My best time was a 10.92 in Highschool. I was only 120 then... Im 190 now :-) I probably run a 13.5 now hahah
> 
> BC


Hey Brian, nice work on making another great addition to the site. This definately adds a new dimension to it.

----------


## inheritmylife

> My best time was a 10.92 in Highschool. I was only 120 then... Im 190 now :-) I probably run a 13.5 now hahah
> 
> BC



I bet you'd be much faster than you think. With training, you could repeat that time I bet.

----------


## frank_frank

r u all talking about 100 meter or yard???? 

and back then(i dont know how old u guys r ) did they use electric timing like they do now in some high school track meets (usually the big oneswhere they used electric, its expensive to buy i think)

----------


## pal

my 100 m is about 12.. and my 40 yard is like 5.2 but we were running that on grass.. not a track!!

----------


## frank_frank

> my 100 m is about 12.. and my 40 yard is like 5.2 but we were running that on grass.. not a track!!


how old r u

----------


## Quake

> Stretch out everyday, lift to strengthen your glutes, quads, calves, hams and hips. Most people don't realize how important hips are in running. Your turnover(moving from end of stride to start of stride) is directly linked to your hips


What exercises do you suggest for strengthening hips? I'm currently in physio for recovery from hip problems (muscular and joint). Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

----------


## system admin

> Hey Brian, nice work on making another great addition to the site. This definately adds a new dimension to it.


I personally like the new addition myself!  :Strong Smiley:  It will be great to see how it goes.

----------


## sepjuice

in high school the best 40 time i ever had was at the GA state combine i ran a 4.48.i felt like i ran faster the 2,3rd time but they got slower.i weighed 170 then.i can probably run a 4.7-4-8 now.haha.

----------


## c_ville

i run about a 12.25 sec. 100m.. and i want to shave that down to low 11's. just like vertical leap.. i noticed that my speed improved with plyometrics.

----------


## goodtobeapimp

Parachute running, Inclined sprints,sled pulls, any lift that involves quickness...ex. power cleans...

----------


## animal-inside

ya if someoen coudl post a good 30-60 min running/springting workout desgigned to boast speed and agility I woudl deffinitly appriciate it!!! 

a routine that dosne't need fancy equipement.

----------


## dr.shred

It depends on what race you are trying to prepare for. The forty you would want to concentrate on short springs 20s and 30s and for the 100m it would vary. Some days you would want to sprint 110s the corners of the track, 50s, block starts, and obviously 100s. I ran a 10.9 in high school only because I trained more for the forty than the 100. Ran a 4.43 in the 40 my junior year.

----------


## dalcowbag

> ya if someoen coudl post a good 30-60 min running/springting workout desgigned to boast speed and agility I woudl deffinitly appriciate it!!! 
> 
> a routine that dosne't need fancy equipement.


well you dont really need to running around and sprinting for an hour. Just like you dont work your Biceps for an hour. The key to to always change it up. One day do the 300 yard shuttle. the next time do HIIT style triaing. then take time to work on your start the next day. and then maybe the next day work on the stride length (very important). Here is an example of the week i have coming up for my sprint/agility work:

wen.
Hollow Sprints (on a track sprint 100, jog 100, sprint 100, walk 100. .do 7 laps)

sat.
5 yard pro agility ( 5 to left, 5 to right)
10 yard pro agility (5 to left, 5 to right)
dot drill (2 sets)

sun.
stride the latter ( stride 10 yards and back, 20 yard back, ec ect till you hit 100 yards and back)

thats just a sample of my week, it cahnges everyweek

----------


## dr.shred

I agree...you have to constantly change it up.

----------


## dalcowbag

and i agree on what some bros said b4. . .power cleans, plyos ect. . all help get that explosive speed and agility

----------


## gettintheir

At 200 lbs, i ran a 4.4 forty and a 10.8 100m my senior year. My best my junior year was 4.68 forty and an 11.3 10m. THe thing that improved me speed the most was barbell lunges, and straight leg dead lift. I used the glute-ham machine too. Those are some of the best exercises for building speed as far as lifting. and like someone said before stretching alot. Another good thing for speed are those Jump Sole shoes, they work good for your calves and stretch our your achillies tendon.

----------


## EastCoaster

Played college football & track

My best times:

Indoor
55 meter dash - 6.3
100 meter dash - 11.1
200 meter dash - 23.31
400 meter dash - 51.52

Outdoor
100m - 10.87
200m - 22.7
400m - 49.3


40 Yard Dash on grass by hand - 4.42

40 Yard Dash on indoor turf by laser - 4.55

----------


## pal

> how old r u


14, yea I know its bad, but I haven't trained my speed for a long time, I think I have an alrite 100m because I used to sprint that for long times a while back.. I loved track, (the 100m time was from last year) and the 40 yard was from a couple of weeks ago, I never did 40 yard last year!
Thanks for all the replies, I will train hard!

----------


## SickNasty

I am going into senior year of highschool looking to cut big amounts of time but I got a screwed up knee right now so I am stuck doing only romanian deads.
4.6 40dash
11.42 100meter (not very good time pulled hamstring halfway through season) Every larger school has a electronic timing system now
I am 200 lbs

----------


## morfeuss

hi
sorry, i did not real all posts.
i may advise to do some olympic weightlifting.
that will help u a lot in explosivity and flexibility

the power snatch and power cleam is of great help to dprinters, and also many heavy front squats until you puke.

----------


## needle

11.2 100 
22.6 200
lj 22 - 2
run the forty in 4.5 on grass - for some reason I get slower after 50 yards lol
college football player

----------


## 3Vandoo

3 weeks and 4 days on the 40's here  :Big Grin:

----------


## slizzut

> 14, yea I know its bad, but I haven't trained my speed for a long time, I think I have an alrite 100m because I used to sprint that for long times a while back.. I loved track, (the 100m time was from last year) and the 40 yard was from a couple of weeks ago, I never did 40 yard last year!
> Thanks for all the replies, I will train hard!



14? You're not supposed to be on these boards  :Embarrased:

----------


## Badgerman

Hey you guys have some great times.......I'm impressed.


Would var be appropriate for a H.S. football player to just maintain weight through the season? Say 10mg a day. Last year he lost 15 lbs of muscle during the season since the BF was already low. Lots of running playing both ways. Alot of his teamates were into heavy cycles of test, equipoise , etc.etc
but we don't want any height inhibition and health problems. He's had a couple D-1AA coaches approach him at camps so we don't want to get light during the season. I understand Var was designed for use during the growth spurt. He's looking at playing strong safety

I guess I should post some stats:
5'9" 190lbs 225 10 reps bench 290 max 
450 max squat.
4.5 40

----------


## boistheman

Im not gonna say its a bad Idea cause I'm 19 and I am gettin ready for my 2nd cycle (which I will be doing during the season).I wish I had never used AS though. anyway I just think it depends on the athlete himself if he feels that he has reached a plateau that he can't over come then I say why not cause I took off .3 sec off my 40 to run a 4.7 and I also gained 17 pounds to be at 230. But the right thing to do is to tell him to wait untill he's atleast 21, I wish I had.

----------


## Badgerman

Boistheman....what was your first cycle? .3 sec is a big improvement.

----------


## Bob Balco

I run a 9.89 100, I hit Jenny Finch fastball 500 ft then banged her doggy style, I benched 600 pounds for reps at the Yahoo! gym, and I also scored 4 touchdowns for polk high. 

Just like bodybuilding a little genetics goes a long way in sprinting. So unfortunately scrubs liek me with too much slow twitch can do very little to improve speed. Bets thing that worked for me was the Strength Shoe. Worked realyl well for my verticle jump but the time it shaved off my 60 was 2/10 of a second on a realyl good day.

----------


## enid_sprinter

....

----------


## morfeuss

to improve speed i may propose some olympic lifts
power cleans and some power snatch may help a lot.as its a very dynamic exercise. squats surely helps in the explisivity if you add weights.
also jumping on stairs,...and many dynamic exercises.

----------


## enid_sprinter

Yea those lifts do help allot. just dont lose your flexibility, always stretch really good when done. sprint drills are probably one of the best for improving speed.

----------


## enid_sprinter

running down hills is good too, it simulates running 110% percent when your only running 75%.

----------


## clampitt

stimulates wha?????????

----------


## clampitt

stimulates wha?????????

----------


## clampitt

stimulates wha?????????

----------


## enid_sprinter

it simulates running faster. its a good way to gain speed.

----------


## bluethunder

I have a relative(dad says not really sure) who was the greatest distant runner. Holds the record for 9 gold medals still tll this day.( I think Carl Lewis tied it a few yrs back). During the 20's "THE FLYING FIN" who ran with a stop watch.. When I was in the military basic training they put me on the 440 relay. I ran 3rd& one time 4th. They were screaming go PAVVO! Hell I have no genectics for running haha

----------


## builtthekid

I dont exactly have track speed but when it comes to football
and stoping and chasing the run I guess im pretty good at that. 
Find the angle and go.

----------


## kdawg21

Core Trunk training

----------


## Flexor

I ran 100 in 11.8 last year. I haven't sprinted since, I tried it, and I ended up on the ground with terrible pain  :Big Grin:  

I'm currently training again for the coming football season (soccer). I find that spring hops are a great way to develop explosive power and agility. Weights are a no no, they will thicken your legs up and make them powerful, but slow.

Sprinting is all about moving your legs as quickly and powerfully as possible. I run or cycle three times a week now, I vary it each week, for cardio fitness. For sprint training I do spring hops (comparable to tricep extensions), which also strengthens the knees and is very good for them, and I do as many sprints as I can one after the other until I feel sick.

It seems to work for me. I can also do a huge standing jump because of the spring hops and it helps me with high jumps and long jumps.

----------


## enid_sprinter

> I ran 100 in 11.8 last year. I haven't sprinted since, I tried it, and I ended up on the ground with terrible pain  
> 
> I'm currently training again for the coming football season (soccer). I find that spring hops are a great way to develop explosive power and agility. Weights are a no no, they will thicken your legs up and make them powerful, but slow.
> 
> Sprinting is all about moving your legs as quickly and powerfully as possible. I run or cycle three times a week now, I vary it each week, for cardio fitness. For sprint training I do spring hops (comparable to tricep extensions), which also strengthens the knees and is very good for them, and I do as many sprints as I can one after the other until I feel sick.
> 
> It seems to work for me. I can also do a huge standing jump because of the spring hops and it helps me with high jumps and long jumps.



i might be confused, but are you saying weight training makes you slower? that is ridiculous. every pound of weight you put on in crucial sprinting muscles like the quads, hams, and abs, will more than carry there own weight. 
you will never find a pro sprinter who doesnt live and die in the weight room in the offseason. just look at our legs. thats aint from just runnin.

----------


## Flexor

> i might be confused, but are you saying weight training makes you slower? that is ridiculous. every pound of weight you put on in crucial sprinting muscles like the quads, hams, and abs, will more than carry there own weight. 
> you will never find a pro sprinter who doesnt live and die in the weight room in the offseason. just look at our legs. thats aint from just runnin.


sorry, let me explain what I meant...i didn't mean that the extra weight is the problem.

a lot of people do JUST weight training and they have huge powerful legs. they couldn't sprint to save their lives though. If weight training is combined with sprint training you develop powerful quick muscles. Even though the amount of slow and fast twitch muscles in our bodies is determined at conception, there are things that can be done to make our muscles behave differently. 

If a person just trained aerobically they would get large muscles, but they wouldn't be much better at sprinting, however if they combined their exercise with anaerobic sprinting they would not only be an endurance athelete but they would be a pretty quick one too.

I agree that pro sprinters have huge muscles, but cycling can develop ones that large if done hard enough, running, maybe not.

----------


## latino_athlete

orralle

----------


## willlem

What about Juicing up to enhance performance? what are common cycles?
I heard pro's actually get 3weeks on- 3weeks off, they use quick T, hgh, nerve stimulants.. and stuff we dont even hear off..

anyone got a clue?

----------


## enid_sprinter

yea. insulin , hgh, EPO,test. prop., test susp, clen , andriol , THG, anavar . those are some common products used by pro's. most use 4-5 different kinds for 3-4 week short cycles.

----------


## enid_sprinter

perscriptoin ashtma, allergy, and pain relievers are a neccesity as well. even if you dont have asthma allergies or pain,

----------


## number8

> Parachute running, Inclined sprints,sled pulls, any lift that involves quickness...ex. power cleans...


seld, cleans and walking lunges with sprints after is the way to go

----------


## builtthekid

Dawg the more u do explosiveness drills like plyo the better you will 
be able to move on the track you will be more cordinated.

----------


## 100m champ

> Stretch out everyday, lift to strengthen your glutes, quads, calves, hams and hips. Most people don't realize how important hips are in running. Your turnover(moving from end of stride to start of stride) is directly linked to your hips



Hey im wondering what exercises would someone need to do to strengthen there hips??

----------

